# Discus pair with fries



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Ahhh, I am so happy! I've got fries from my Golden Melon and Golden Candle, yippie! Here is some pictures:


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that is great! I've always heard it's really hard to breed Discus, was that true?

I think your thread title is funny. I thought you were offering a new meal deal at McDonalds at first. Thankfully not.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a beautiful pair of Discus that you have. I remember a LFS in the '70s told me that Discus fry eat their parent's slime coat when newly hatched. It appears they were right. I imagine the fry will grow up to be as beautiful as the parents. Good job!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats Sivan, I'm so happy for you! The pictures are beautiful as well, bravo!


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Sivan said:


> Ahhh, I am so happy! I've got fries from my Golden Melon and Golden Candle, yippie! Here is some pictures:


Congratulations they are gorgeous and good pairs are rare.The second crucial part starts right now so I wish you all the best!


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

budcarlson said:


> Wow, that is great! I've always heard it's really hard to breed Discus, was that true?
> 
> I think your thread title is funny. I thought you were offering a new meal deal at McDonalds at first. Thankfully not.



Thank you!

Hahaha! Don't eat my fries!!! LOL

(this is one of the reasons I shouldn't write in English. I thouhgt, One fry Many fries??)

I think it is not hard to breed Discus, but to let them grow up healthy.


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

fishfinder said:


> That's a beautiful pair of Discus that you have. I remember a LFS in the '70s told me that Discus fry eat their parent's slime coat when newly hatched. It appears they were right. I imagine the fry will grow up to be as beautiful as the parents. Good job!


Thanks fishfinder!

Yes, it is amazing to see how they eat on their own parents.


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Congrats Sivan, I'm so happy for you! The pictures are beautiful as well, bravo!


Thank you MediaHound!


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Harry said:


> Congratulations they are gorgeous and good pairs are rare.The second crucial part starts right now so I wish you all the best!


Thank you Harry! Yes, I have lot of work to be done now, haha!


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Here, a new picture from tonight


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Sivan said:


> Here, a new picture from tonight


Amazing picture,could you tell us a few things about the pair and the water chemistry that this wonderful birth took place?
I mean,was it success at once? If not,did any of the parents use to eat the eggs in the first place?
What is the Ph?Do you use R.O water for them?I think it is extremely interesting for all discus lovers.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Harry said:


> Amazing picture,could you tell us a few things about the pair and the water chemistry that this wonderful birth took place?
> I mean,was it success at once? If not,did any of the parents use to eat the eggs in the first place?
> What is the Ph?Do you use R.O water for them?I think it is extremely interesting for all discus lovers.:animated_fish_swimm



Thanks Harry! 

(most of this post is translated from Swedish to English with Google translate, I hope you understand my post. If not, just answer) 

Four weeks ago, I saw that they formed pairs. They live with 14 other Discus. Three weeks ago the laid eggs. The eggs hatched but was eaten by the other Discus. Two weeks ago I prepared a smaller aquarium. I cleaned it properly and just took water from the tap with pH 7.9. The Aquarium was standing one day before I moved the couple. After one day, the laid eggs again. So this was the second time for them and they take good care of the babies as well. I have not done anything about the water.

Now do I change the water three times a day and have begun feeding with Artemia.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That was smart of you to move them to their own tank.


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> That was smart of you to move them to their own tank.


Yes, or else they haven't a chance.


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

More pictures and a Youtube-video:


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Sivan said:


> Thanks Harry!
> 
> (most of this post is translated from Swedish to English with Google translate, I hope you understand my post. If not, just answer)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prompt answer.
You are very lucky,as most of us have tried to have discus babies creating unique conditions for the pairs we have but without success.
There are a number of reasons that discus eat their eggs themselves or don't take care of them or the eggs don't hatch.Also it would be unbelievable for most of us to have fries at a ph of 7.9 when the ideal for pairs is about 6.5
That proves that a good pair can work miracles even in tap water and this is the way I keep my aquarium contrary to what what others insist.
Probably the quality of your tap water is great.
Keep it up!
P.S.whenever possible tell us what the general hardness of the water is.Thanks again.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, those fry are growing fast. They are so adorable. Already you can tell they will be as beautiful as their parents.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh now that's just wrong.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Wonderful  but like someone else said the crucial step starts now  your going to have to do heavy water changes every day and they like reverse osmosis water 

Also, a few teaspoons of aquarium salt to keep the parent's slime coat healthy and a temperature of 87ºF to keep ick from trying to approach the fishes.

When they grow up they will need water changes once a week. And a good strong filter to clean the water 

Also live plants are helpful too. Since live plants absorb a lot of the nitrite in the water and ammonia too along with good lighting the photosynthesis cycle will be able to help your tank too. 

If you click on this link below

YouTube - STEVANOVIC112's Channel he has videos mainly documentaries. Look for Rivers of the Sun, Amazon 1 - 6.

If you keep on watching the full parts up to part 6 you will see how discus like to raise their young in the wild.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I really enjoyed the YouTube link. Almost like being there, without the mosquito bites.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Not only do you have excellent looking Discus and fry, but you take great pictures! This really gives us a better idea of how they look. I especially like seeing the parents just sitting on the bottom.

You really change the water 3x a day?! How much each time?...and do they get stressed you in there so much?


----------



## woodyg3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Any updates? How are the fry doing?


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Not only do you have excellent looking Discus and fry, but you take great pictures! This really gives us a better idea of how they look. I especially like seeing the parents just sitting on the bottom.
> 
> You really change the water 3x a day?! How much each time?...and do they get stressed you in there so much?


Hi and thanks very much! Yes I change water 3 times a day, 30 %. I have not seen that they have become stressed by it. I have always done so with the fry. Changes also much water for my bigger fishes.


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

woodyg3 said:


> Any updates? How are the fry doing?


Hi! I had big problems when they were four weeks old. All died almost. Maybe because I not have time to clean their parents before. Discus fry are sensitive to parasites when they are four weeks old so.... Now it's just sixteen fry left. They growing and looking good. So I just wait now to do it again. Just gotta find a home of these first.


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Sivan said:


> Hi! I had big problems when they were four weeks old. All died almost. Maybe because I not have time to clean their parents before. Discus fry are sensitive to parasites when they are four weeks old so.... Now it's just sixteen fry left. They growing and looking good. So I just wait now to do it again. Just gotta find a home of these first.


If you succeed in bringing up even few of them it is great for a person who deals with discus as a hobby.
Whenever possible upload some pics of them.I wish you even more success with the new hatch.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How are the new batches doing?


----------

